# 335D or X5D EGR cooler for sale



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm looking for a salvage 335D EGR cooler preferably or the "front" EGR cooler from an X5D . X5D has two EGR tracts. It doesn't matter if it is cracked.

Please respond or PM if you prefer. I've written a couple folks on here that had their's crack. One guy got his replaced at no cost by dealer so BMW kept the bad one.


----------



## O8 BMW (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't have one to sell but I am curious as to what you would do with a cracked EGR cooler. Do you plan on repairing it?


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

O8 BMW said:


> I don't have one to sell but I am curious as to what you would do with a cracked EGR cooler. Do you plan on repairing it?


I plan to cut it up and use the exhaust gas inlet and outlet. I have an original one on my 335D that is good so can't cut it.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Just wanted to let the 'festers know I finally got a junk cooler from local dealer mechanic.


----------



## DozerDan (Dec 18, 2013)

I like where you may or may not be going with this.... how much did a 'junk' one cost you


----------



## O8 BMW (Apr 7, 2013)

Are you making a EGR delete? You have me completely puzzled.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

$25. Yes, doing a EGR cooler delete and using end pieces to cork this gas flow path. I wish to COMPLETELY rule out water getting into intake tract. Overkill, likely yes. Doing it this way kept me from hacking up my good EGR cooler.


----------



## dadasracecar (Sep 12, 2008)

Post up a DIY. Do you get a code if you block off the EGR?


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

Can't you just buy one of these on ebay?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EGR-REMOVAL..._SM&fits=Model:X5&hash=item27e40921d6&vxp=mtr


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Long story short, you can't use that Euro one. Our electrical connector has to stay connected to the OEM EGR valve. On another board, a friend who already had EGR coded out disconnected the connector and all sorts of lights cam on dash. Sorry, but this is a no go. The euro style EGR only has a vacuum connection (no electrical harness connector) so it is okay for their engines.

Concerning request for DIY, go over to e90post/diesel section as this is well covered already. I haven't installed yet anyway. Waiting on vendor and then ECU will be coded for EGR delete and "other things" too.

On the other question, if you block without ECU coding, I'm told you will get insufficient EGR flow messages. Others on board are driving this way anyway and one guy is clearing code after every start up. I have been minimizing my D driving waiting for switchover. Lots of storms lately in Texas so I'm driving 11 yr old truck for both reasons.


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok thanks for the info. One more unrelated question... when I was looking at the different vehicles supported, it had the 2010+ e70 35d engine listed but it listed it as 285hp rather than the 265hp that's in the US version. Why is that? Why does the EU spec have more power, emissions???


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

The Euro engine was spec'd to 286 hp and not having the EGR would be my guess too. Euro engines did have DPF though.


----------

